# One of the longest place names in the World



## Fern (Dec 20, 2014)

One of the longest place names in the World.
located in _Porangahau_, Central _Hawke's Bay_. It is the name given by the local Maori people, Ngati Kere to a hill to celebrate the eponymous ancestor _Tamatea_ Pokai Whenua.

Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapiki- maungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu


----------

